# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Απορία για μωσαίκο σκουφάτο.

## dimitris b

Βλέπω συχνά πολλές Φώτο από μωσαϊκά σκουφάτα τα οποία έχουν λίγο γκρι-μαύρο χρώμα πάνω στο σκουφί τους και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι αποδεκτό αυτό το χρώμα και γενικά το σκουφάτο μωσαϊκό

----------


## οδυσσέας

που τις βλεπεις αυτες τις φωτογραφιες? βαλε να δουμε και εμεις.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη καλημέρα ,δεν είμαι ο ειδικότερος αλλά στα πουλιά μωσαϊκού θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι αποδεκτό το σκουφί .Τα στάνταρτ είναι κλειστά και δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβάσεις .

----------


## yannis37

Για το σκουφί δεν ξέρω αλλά το μαύρο δεν πρέπει να ειναι αποδεκτό. 
Απ ότι έχω ακούσει όμως αν σε κάποιο πουλί μωσαικού εμφανιστεί μαυρο στίγμα, ενω δεν ειναι αποδεκτό για διαγωνισμούς, είναι καλό για αναπαραγωγή λόγω του παραγοντα μελανινης που θα μεταδώσει στους νεοσσούς άλλά εννοείται χωρις να ειναι εμφανες κάποιο μαυρο σημαδι.

----------


## 11panos04

Σαν αυτο με μαυρο στο σκουφο;;; http://www.google.gr/imgres?start=33...ed=1t:429,i:61

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

Πολλά κόκκινα πχ σκουφάτα όταν είναι ακόμη μικρά έχουνε σκούρα μαύρα σκουφιά αλλά μετά την πρώτη πτερόρροια και το βάψιμο τα σκουφιά γίνονται κόκκινα...οτιδήποτε έχει σκουφί στους διαγωνισμούς κρίνεται στην κατηγορία σκουφάτα...ένα πουλί σκουφάτο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού δεν κρίνεται στα χρώματος μαζί με τα κόκκινα μωσαϊκού, αλλά στα τύπου - εμφάνισης

----------


## dimitris b

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

Πανεμορφα!!!! Ειναι δικα σου Δημητρη? Απο που βρηκες τετοια πουλακια..? δεν ηξερα οτι εχει και σκουφατο το μωσαϊκο καναρινι...ενδιαφερον παντως!! ::

----------


## jk21

το μεγεθος του σκουφιου ειναι υπερβολικο για απλη εμφανιση σκουφιας σαν μεταλλαξη τυχαια ,λογω οτι καποιος γονιος ηταν φορεας .τα πουλια εχουν σιγουρα αναμιξη με gloster ή γερμανικο σκουφατο που μπορει να εχει μικροτερη σκουφια απο γλοστερα αλλα πολυ πιο εντονη απο τυχαιο σκουφατο κοινο καναρινι

----------


## dimitris b

Όχι δεν είναι δικά μου και εμένα μου τραβήξανε την προσοχή αλλά ήξερα ότι το μωσαϊκό δεν δικαιολογεί σκουφί. :Confused0007:

----------


## panos70

Kι εγω θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι προτυπο, και καθαροτητα της ρατσας και υποστηριζω αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης jk21 .... ενταξη ειναι πανεμορφα  δεν λεω αλλα σιγουρα εχουν παρει και απο γονιο γκλοστερ

----------


## orion

πάντως (νομίζω) δεν υπάρχουν σκουφάτα μωσαικά... θα το είχαμε δει, μιλάω ως πρότυπο... σίγουρα με διασταυρώσεις υπάρχουν σκουφάτα καναρίνια που μοιάζουν μωσαικα... ένας εκτροφέας χρώματος δεν υπάρχει ρε παιδιά... :Fighting0092:  να μας ανοίξει τα μάτια;

----------


## yannis37

αστους....... τωρα μπογιαντίζουν, οπως εμεις κανουμε μαθημα σολφεζ :Rolleye0012:

----------


## xXx

σαφώς και δεν υπάρχουνε μωσαικά σκουφάτα...τα πουλιά αυτά προέρχονται από διασταυρώσεις με σκουφάτα καναρίνι και όπως είπα και σε άλλο ποστ κρίνονται σαν σκουφάτα καναρίνια με όλα τα υπόλοιπα σκουφάτα στα τύπου εμφάνισης και όχι στα χρώματος

----------


## orion

> σαφώς και δεν υπάρχουνε μωσαικά σκουφάτα...τα πουλιά αυτά προέρχονται από διασταυρώσεις με σκουφάτα καναρίνι και όπως είπα και σε άλλο ποστ κρίνονται σαν σκουφάτα καναρίνια με όλα τα υπόλοιπα σκουφάτα στα τύπου εμφάνισης και όχι στα χρώματος


Άρα  κρίνονται κανονικά σε διαγωνισμό; Είναι αναγνωρισμένα; ανήκουν σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία;

----------


## xXx

> Άρα  κρίνονται κανονικά σε διαγωνισμό; Είναι αναγνωρισμένα; ανήκουν σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία;



ναι αφού το γράφω Χρήστο...κρίνονται με όλα τα κοινά καναρίνια που έχουνε σκούφο ανεξαρτήτου χρώματος...τύπου-εμφάνισης

----------


## georgekouk

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι καθαρά κόκκινα μωσαϊκά σκουφάτα ή όχι, γιατί δεν φαίνονται ολόκληρα. Ανάλογα την χώρα όμως κατεβαίνουν σε διαγωνισμό και κρίνονται και σαν μωσαϊκά αλλά σε ειδική κατηγορία όπως λέει και ο βασίλης.

----------


## δημητρα

ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας εχει νομιζω και κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα σκουφατα, εγω νομιζα οτι κρινονται σαν γερμανικα σκουφατα ολα αυτα.

----------


## xXx

είναι εύκολο να πάρεις τέτοια πουλιά...πχ εγώ είχα πάρει από αρσενικό σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού με κοινό θηλυκό πράσινο σκουφάτο δύο θηλυκά πουλιά τα οποία ήτανε σαν σατινέ κόκκινα μωσαϊκού το ένα με σκουφί και το άλλο ξεσκούφωτο...πιστεύω ότι αν βάλει κάποιος ένα κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικό με ένα θηλυκό ανεξαρτήτου χρώματος σκουφάτο τότε θα πάρει θηλυκά πουλιά σκουφάτα και μη που να ναι φαινοτυπικά σαν κόκκινα μωσαϊκού και από εκεί και πέρα με μεταξύ τους διασταυρώσεις σταθεροποιεί τον παράγοντα που έχει να κάνει με το σκουφί στα κόκκινα μωσαϊκού

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη απλά καναρινάκια θα είναι όμως ,να τα έχει και να τα χαίρεται ,με κάθε έκπληξη :Party0003:  ,σε κάθε νέα γέννα ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

ισως διαγωνιζονται στην κατηγορια των Stafford Canaries...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


μηπως ειναι stafford και οχι μωσαικα? http://www.staffords-canada.com/oiseaux_2011.htm

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη στα νέα δεδομένα που ανέφερες . Είναι αναγνωρισμένη σαν ράτσα και χρωματισμός ή είναι καμιά νέα Αμερικανιά;;;

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι αναγνωρισμενη απο οτι λεει εδω. http://petbirds.gr/content/80/

----------


## jk21

καλα το εκοψα το εχει γονιδιο γκλοστερ μεσα του ... αχ μου λειπουν τα emo αλλα πολλα αυγα σε μια μασχαλη ....

να και μια ιστοσελιδα με τα στανταρ της ρατσας και οχι μονο

http://www.staffords-usa.com/

----------

